# Devils Lake Fishing Report 11/22



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

A few nice days this past week offered fisherman some good fishing on the 
lake. While most anglers have traded their rods for deer rifles and shotguns, 
those who made it out did quite well. The better spots continued to be the 
bridges of Hwy 57, 20, & Six Mile. Also, the rocky points of Cactus, Five 
Crows, Bud Bay, Ziebachs, Doc Hagens, & Scooters Point have all been producing 
nice walleyes. In these areas, anglers are jigging the rocks or cranking the 
windswept rocky shorelines. With cooler temps on the horizon for next week, it 
sounds like the LRAA will be starting to pull the docks. Ramps will still be 
usable, but without the docks. Good Luck & Good Fishing!!!


----------

